# Always wanted a John Deere



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

I wanted a John Deere and now disabled unable to buy, but see what some paint can do...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats really cool - nice work . When i was a kid, i wanted to paint a giant mural on my bedroom wall - folks said no ( probably a good thing when i moved, couldnt take it with me) - i ended up doodling some stuff with a marker on the garage wall instead. Its still there today actually.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

You need to pick up the deere emblem sticker and put it right on the front of the hood, then its complete,right now its just a green tractor. Looks great other than that


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Rusty said:


> You need to pick up the deere emblem sticker and put it right on the front of the hood, then its complete,right now its just a green tractor. Looks great other than that


Oh no! You can see clearly it's a John Deere all the way. You don't need an emblem for the Deeres, but that rear tire looks to be a little bit loose though. Better get that tightened up!!


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Just added a few more stickers and some chickens


----------

